# My friend is the Best!



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

My friend, SkyeWillow, has out done herself in bringing a smile to my face. Back when Demi died, she said she'd make a memorial plushie - but little did I expect what else I'd find. Not only is Demi the Plush absolutely adorable and so soft! -- but she snuck in some surprises. A personal drawing of Demi as a dragon with I believe me as a mermaid riding her. And she sent me special shiny cards that feature art I've made as well as MORE art she's done for me!

I'm home sick when I got these, so they really made my day. Grinning till my head started hurting again, but still super happy and every so appreciative of her efforts and her kindness!

Thank you Skye Willow! And tell your boy I said thanks too!

Now I must brag and show it all off!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

That's so neato! I love the plushy and those cards are so sweet!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm glad you liked everything! Mike and I had too much fun putting those cards together for you ^_^

I'm relieved that Demi made it to you safe and sound, we recently received a new motherboard for ol' duct top, and the box was pretty crunched up. >_>


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

=O No, all mys stuff was ahndled well! There was a hole poked int he envelope, but toehrwise everything checked out just fine =)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, that's just too cute. Skye's stuff is really awesome looking.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow...That is so awesome, Skyewillow!!! I think Perry deserves that too...LOL.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I would like to make some surprises too. ^_^


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, how nice!! Those are amazing


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I just need to know how much shipping to Canada is from the US. I might take awhile.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

You dont need to send me anything Perry =) The thought's appreciated.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I will.


----------

